# Задняя медианная протрузия L4-L5



## pyroman (22 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте!
5 лет назад после бега стала болеть нога. Боль идет от поясницы в левую ногу, тянется аж до икры. Невозможно делать упражнения на пресс, сидя ищу безболезненную позу.
Обращался к врачу неоднократно. Наблюдался у невролога. Один раз три года назад, другой раз месяц.
Сначала говорили спондилез (точного диагноза не помню), кололи мильгаму, диклофенак. Диклофенак хорошо обезболивал. Помимо этого ходил на магнитотерапию (на поясницу кладут прибор или даже пояс). Последнее считаю абсолютно неэффективным.
Боль не прошла, терпел еще несколько лет, думается приспособил походку и прочее под это дело.
В начале года в деревне поработал на холоде, застудил спину. После этого боль резко усилилась, подобрать комфортную позу сидя практически невозможно.
Обращался в местную поликлинику в марте, сделали компьютерную томографию.
Заключение выкладываю. Снимков не давали, зато есть диск с программой и снимками. Вот только что конкретно выкладывать я, увы, не знаю, надеюсь на Вашу помощь.
В заключении значится "Задняя медианная протрузия L4-L5".
После этого опять повторяется курс лечения, только теперь уже иглотерапия и уколы. Курс закончен, результат (после окончания уколов) нулевой. Даже показалось, что после уколов только стало хуже. Дверь в кабинет открытый, окна открытые, и, возможно, я там снова застудил спину.
К кому идти, что делать? Все говорят иди в бассейн, действительно ли это поможет?
Боюсь идти к мануальщику или на массаж - говорят бывают случаи ухудшения ситуации.
Уже посматриваю на операционные методы, хотя по словам невролога это всего-лишь протрузия, даже не грыжа (вот уж спасибо).


 

Соответственно мои симптомы очень похожи на случай ув. Vanilla и ЮлькинБу.
К мануальщику?
ЮлькинБу, как я понял начала лечиться с середины февраля, а в конце апреля исчезла с форума .
Доктор AIR, надеюсь, посетит эту тему и скажет, что она выздоровела и поэтому потеряла интерес к этому ресурсу.


----------



## La murr (23 Июн 2015)

*pyroman*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## pyroman (1 Июл 2015)

Дмитрий, 22 года, Москва
До болей в ноге занимался активными видами спорта (волейбол, легкая атлетика, бокс). После болей стал заниматься реже.


----------



## AIR (5 Июл 2015)

pyroman написал(а):


> ЮлькинБу, как я понял начала лечиться с середины февраля, а в конце апреля исчезла с форума .
> Доктор AIR, надеюсь, посетит эту тему и скажет, что она выздоровела и поэтому потеряла интерес к этому ресурсу.


Когда заболит, тогда и появится..


pyroman написал(а):


> Соответственно мои симптомы очень похожи на случай ув. Vanilla и ЮлькинБу.
> К мануальщику?


На Юлин случай совсем не похожи... Симптомы в данном случае  больше похожи на проявления хронической травмы..


----------

